# glass top Cohibas?



## Smoked (Apr 12, 2007)

I read that Cohiba never even made a glass top box. Is that true?


----------



## j6ppc (Jun 5, 2006)

If you read it on the internet then it must be true


----------



## j6ppc (Jun 5, 2006)

To answer your question as far as I know & have read glass top Cohiba = fake in every case.


----------



## The Professor (Jul 20, 2006)

j6ppc said:


> To answer your question as far as I know & have read glass top Cohiba = fake in every case.


:tpd:


----------



## gabebdog1 (Mar 9, 2005)

aawwwwwwwwwwwwwww [email protected]& :c


----------



## MiloFinch (Mar 27, 2007)

This is true.


----------



## pnoon (Jun 8, 2005)

glass top Cohiba = fugazi


----------



## kdhoffma (May 22, 2007)

pnoon said:


> glass top Cohiba = fugazi


Since fake CC's often use real bands and boxes, maybe the opposite is true and sometimes real CC's use fake bands and boxes. jk


----------



## Smoked (Apr 12, 2007)

Thanks guys! This solidifies what I read and I am once again a wiser man thanks to the knowledge of my fellow gorillas. 

:tu


----------



## Xmodius (Jun 21, 2005)

Smoked said:


> Thanks guys! This solidifies what I read and I am once again a wiser man thanks to the knowledge of my fellow gorillas.
> 
> :tu


Search around a little bit. There are lots of interesting stories about glass-topped Cohiba boxes. It seems to be a neverending classic.:ss


----------



## atlacatl (Sep 18, 2006)

Yeah they are fake, but I've been trying to find one. Empty of course, so I can show it off at my desk.


----------



## riverdawg (Dec 4, 2006)

Dude read my sig, I took one on a dare during the MB winter herf. I was sick for a week or so  Thing was black to begin with, finished out a luminecent green color uggg, baaaad memories


----------



## DETROITPHA357 (Jul 8, 2006)

gabebdog1 said:


> aawwwwwwwwwwwwwww [email protected]& :c


:r:r


----------



## floydp (Jun 6, 2004)

gabebdog1 said:


> aawwwwwwwwwwwwwww [email protected]& :c


I guess we've been had Gabe! I feel soiled, used, betrayed, fugazied. FUBAR. Mother said there would be days like this.


----------



## Thurm15 (Jan 28, 2005)

What about Plexiglass topped ones?


----------



## Smokey Bob (Dec 26, 2006)

Smoked said:


> I read that Cohiba never even made a glass top box. Is that true?


I have heard that Cohiba's have been "presented" in a very fancy glass top humidor, but never that infamous glass topped box.

??

Robert:ss


----------



## wharfrathoss (Dec 27, 2006)

Thurm15 said:


> What about Plexiglass topped ones?


dude, those are the BOMB, the super duper limited aged vintage reserve edition!!-i'll trade you my 1st born for one!

you were kidding i hope-if not, sorry, didn't mean to poke fun


----------



## galaga (Sep 18, 2003)

gabebdog1 said:


> aawwwwwwwwwwwwwww [email protected]& :c


:r

Go back to Gerry for a refund dude -- he'll give you your money back. :tu


----------



## CigarNation (Oct 4, 2006)

I've read = I bought?


----------



## screwbag (Apr 21, 2007)

speakin of glass tops (Fakes) have any of you smoked one? or found one that ya liked at all?

just curious....


----------



## zemekone (Aug 1, 2004)

galaga said:


> :r
> 
> Go back to Gerry for a refund dude -- he'll give you your money back. :tu


too little too late


----------



## chibnkr (May 2, 2007)

Wow. Those look very nice! What year? LOL!


----------



## Big T (Dec 8, 2006)

screwbag said:


> speakin of glass tops (Fakes) have any of you smoked one? or found one that ya liked at all?
> 
> just curious....


I'm curious too. I recently got back from my honeymoon in Mexico, and these were being sold all over the beach. I almost got a box just to see how good/bad they were, but figured that money would be better spent going towards the real thing.....


----------



## carni (Jan 18, 2007)

:r:r:r:r

hope you dont have any.


----------



## NCRadioMan (Feb 28, 2005)

chibnkr said:


> Wow. Those look very nice! What year?


:tpd: Enjoy 'em, Gerry!


----------



## Stonato~ (Dec 22, 2006)

screwbag said:


> speakin of glass tops (Fakes) have any of you smoked one? or found one that ya liked at all?
> 
> just curious....


Yes I have. I received a 3 pack of glass top Esplendidos from an unsuspecting relative. Smoked about half an inch of one and tossed it. I never had the intention of smoking the whole thing but just wanted to see what this fake was like. It tasted like absolutely nothing, completely bland with slight newspaper on the finish. Aroma was of aged cardboard, at least 3 years.


----------



## dbradley (Aug 22, 2006)

Stonato~ said:


> Yes I have. I received a 3 pack of glass top Esplendidos from an unsuspecting relative. Smoked about half an inch of one and tossed it. I never had the intention of smoking the whole thing but just wanted to see what this fake was like. It tasted like absolutely nothing, completely bland with slight newspaper on the finish. Aroma was of aged cardboard, at least 3 years.


mmmm...newspaper and cardboard. :dr


----------



## TMoneYNYY (Oct 6, 2006)

dbradley said:


> mmmm...newspaper and cardboard. :dr


:tpd:


----------



## M1903A1 (Jun 7, 2006)

dbradley said:


> mmmm...newspaper and cardboard. :dr


Regift 'em to your nearest termite community.


----------



## M1903A1 (Jun 7, 2006)

I have sometimes wondered if, in a post-embargo world, some Habanos insiders with a perverted sense of humor will introduce a legitimate glass-top box for the American/Caribbean-tourist-trap market.


----------



## carni (Jan 18, 2007)

:r:r i dont think habanos has that good of a sense of humor about fugezies, funny though.



M1903A1 said:


> I have sometimes wondered if, in a post-embargo world, some Habanos insiders with a perverted sense of humor will introduce a legitimate glass-top box for the American/Caribbean-tourist-trap market.


----------



## DriftyGypsy (May 24, 2006)

chibnkr said:


> Wow. Those look very nice! What year? LOL!


What year do you want them to be... :r


----------



## Blueface (May 28, 2005)

GLASS TOPS!!!
Yahooooo!!!
My favorites!!!:r


----------



## audio1der (Mar 8, 2006)

Had some Fauxhiba panatelas with my FIL last month. I didn't have the heart to tell him, and they didn't smoke too bad...
I didn't even know they made fake panatelas; all the glass tops I've ever heard of were Esplendidos.


----------



## Mr. Doug (Apr 22, 2007)

I got a box of Fauxhibas as a gift from someone about a year ago. They ask me all the time if I like them. I made up a few excuses...then had to finally tell them they were fake when I got a call that they were in Jamaica, and wanted to know how many boxes I wanted.

Actually though...I always used those when people came over that just wanted to smoke a cuban cigar. The conversation would go something like this...

Person: You are into Cigars, right?
Me: Yup...do you want to smoke one with me later?
Person: (in a hushed voice) Ever get any Cubans?
Me: (hushed voice) Yeah...I've got a few boxes. IF you want, I'll be happy to give you one to try.
Person: REALLY?!?! (No longer hushed)
Me: I've got this special box of Faux...er...Cohibas. You are going to love it.
Person: Wow...I can't wait.

...later that evening...

Person: (puffing away on a Fauxhiba) Now THIS is a cigar!
Me: (puffing a monte #2) It sure is something!

They saved me from giving about 19 REAL cubans to people that never smoke dominican cigars, and REALLY wouldn't know any different.

So for that...I'm grateful for the plexi-top box of Fauxhibas that I received.
(I'm convinced to this day that customs let them in the US because they knew they were fake too.)


Anyways...that's my story on my plexi-top Fauxhibas...which I'm now out of, but I use the box in my locker at the club.


----------



## j6ppc (Jun 5, 2006)

Mr. Doug said:


> <snip>
> 
> They saved me from giving about 19 REAL cubans to people that never smoke dominican cigars, and REALLY wouldn't know any different.
> 
> ...


Am I the only one here who finds passing out fake Cubans as real more than slightly appalling?


----------



## The Professor (Jul 20, 2006)

j6ppc said:


> Am I the only one here who finds passing out fake Cubans as real more than slightly appalling?


Hopefully not.


----------



## burninator (Jul 11, 2006)

The Professor said:


> Hopefully not.


:r I don't know why I found that so funny.....but I did.


----------



## M1903A1 (Jun 7, 2006)

j6ppc said:


> Am I the only one here who finds passing out fake Cubans as real more than slightly appalling?


There are people in this world, for whom that is fully apropos.

Not gorillas, mind you (though *once* in a while there is one), but those obnoxious jackals who bug those-in-the-community about Cubans, yet wouldn't know one from a plastic-tip Muriel.

In a similar vein, one would not dare waste a bottle of Dom Perignon or Cristal on a college binge drinker. That's what screw-top stuff is for.


----------



## The Professor (Jul 20, 2006)

M1903A1 said:


> There are people in this world, for whom that is fully apropos.
> 
> Not gorillas, mind you (though *once* in a while there is one), but those obnoxious jackals who bug those-in-the-community about Cubans, yet wouldn't know one from a plastic-tip Muriel.
> 
> In a similar vein, one would not dare waste a bottle of Dom Perignon or Cristal on a college binge drinker. That's what screw-top stuff is for.


Sure ... but then be honest about what you're doing. You wouldn't hand someone a bottle of Boone's and say it's a Chateau Lafite, right? They wouldn't know or want Chateau Lafite -- they'd know and want Boone's. If you're gonna give someone a fake, call it a fake and say they might enjoy it anyway. There's a novelty in that, too....

Hell ... there's any number of cheap, good CCs you could give them so they might have an authentic stab at the Habanos experience (Piedra and Party Chicos come to mind).


----------



## M1903A1 (Jun 7, 2006)

The Professor said:


> Sure ... but then be honest about what you're doing. You wouldn't hand someone a bottle of Boone's and say it's a Chateau Lafite, right? They wouldn't know or want Chateau Lafite -- they'd know and want Boone's. If you're gonna give someone a fake, call it a fake and say they might enjoy it anyway. There's a novelty in that, too....
> 
> Hell ... there's any number of cheap, good CCs you could give them so they might have an authentic stab at the Habanos experience (Piedra and Party Chicos come to mind).


If they're obnoxiously bugging you for a Cuban, and they know the Cohiba name (who doesn't)....

Some people are worthy of a cheap, starter Habano to nudge 'em down the slope. And then there are those in life you want to shove down the "GO AWAY" slope. THEY deserve the fugazis.


----------



## The Professor (Jul 20, 2006)

M1903A1 said:


> If they're obnoxiously bugging you for a Cuban, and they know the Cohiba name (who doesn't)....
> 
> Some people are worthy of a cheap, starter Habano to nudge 'em down the slope. And then there are those in life you want to shove down the "GO AWAY" slope. THEY deserve the fugazis.


That's the CS spirit!


----------



## burninator (Jul 11, 2006)

The Professor said:


> Hell ... there's any number of cheap, good CCs you could give them so they might have an authentic stab at the Habanos experience (Piedra and Party Chicos come to mind).


Stop pushing those Chicos. There are only so many left! :c


----------



## Mr. Doug (Apr 22, 2007)

j6ppc said:


> Am I the only one here who finds passing out fake Cubans as real more than slightly appalling?


If I'm offering one to a guy that smokes 3 cigars a year...2 of which are more than likely Black & Milds from the gas station...I don't have an issue at all with it. If you want to offer one of yours...go for it. I think Appalling is a strong word in that scenario.

More than a few people here have/would have done the same thing with them.

Think less of me if you want...

THAT being said, I've given several to people that WOULD appreciate one. If it's someone that I know, more than likely they'll get a Monte #2 or a Punch or something...It all depends on the person.


----------



## Smoked (Apr 12, 2007)

Mr. Doug said:


> If I'm offering one to a guy that smokes 3 cigars a year...2 of which are more than likely Black & Milds from the gas station...I don't have an issue at all with it. If you want to offer one of yours...go for it. I think Appalling is a strong word in that scenario.
> 
> More than a few people here have/would have done the same thing with them.
> 
> ...


Does it go something like this: "Dude, I don't usually give these out to people unless I think that they are worthy of the sheer goodness that is a pure Habanos. You see that glass top on the top of the box? That means that these are the real deal."


----------



## pnoon (Jun 8, 2005)

Smoked said:


> Does it go something like this: "Dude, I don't usually give these out to people unless I think that they are worthy of the sheer goodness that is a pure Habanos. You see that glass top on the top of the box? That means that these are the real deal."


That is exactly what is wrong about passing along fakes. See The Professor's post below.



The Professor said:


> Sure ... but then be honest about what you're doing. You wouldn't hand someone a bottle of Boone's and say it's a Chateau Lafite, right? They wouldn't know or want Chateau Lafite -- they'd know and want Boone's. If you're gonna give someone a fake, call it a fake and say they might enjoy it anyway. There's a novelty in that, too....
> 
> Hell ... there's any number of cheap, good CCs you could give them so they might have an authentic stab at the Habanos experience (Piedra and Party Chicos come to mind).


----------



## Smoked (Apr 12, 2007)

Gifter: Cubans are the best, Here ya go, try this!
Giftee: u


----------



## Mr. Doug (Apr 22, 2007)

Smoked said:


> Does it go something like this: "Dude, I don't usually give these out to people unless I think that they are worthy of the sheer goodness that is a pure Habanos. You see that glass top on the top of the box? That means that these are the real deal."


Er...no. I don't think I've used the word "Dude" like that since I rode a skateboard and grew my bangs over my eyes.

Look, I'm not going to win this argument with any of you. I seem to have touched on a subject that is near and dear to you...which is great. It's good to be passionate about something.

:::bowing out:::


----------



## Mr.Maduro (Aug 2, 2006)

If anybody wants some......

http://sfbay.craigslist.org/pen/clt/403590393.html

At $80 per box....its a steal!!  :r


----------



## Sawyer (Jul 11, 2007)

That is funny and sad. Someone will probably buy them though. The bands don't even line up on them.


----------



## chibnkr (May 2, 2007)

It really steams me to see people taking advantage of naive cigar smokers like this. Or, maybe he's just as clueless as he hopes that his buyers will be.


----------

